# Critique my upper workout please



## HeavyObjects (Oct 24, 2016)

So I do an upper/lower split and have an A and b workout to mix things up. Please tell me what I could add, remove, or change to make it more effective. Thanks


Upper A:

Pull ups

Bench
Incline db press
Close grip bench press 
Dips

Cable rows
Close grip pull downs
Db curls
Reverse Curls superset to Lying cable curl

DB shoulder press
Bent over db flies
Lateral shoulder raise

Upper B: 

Pull ups

Bench
Incline barbell bench press 
cable tricep extension 
Dips

Bent over row
Close grip pull downs
Barbell Curls
Reverse Curls superset incline hammer curls 

Over head press
Bent over db flies
Lateral shoulder raise

Monday: Off
Tuesday: Upper
Wednesday: Lower
Thursday: Off
Friday: Upper
Saturday: Lower
Sunday: Upper


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 24, 2016)

I can't help ya, dude. I do the 'ole chest, back, arms, legs, shoulders routine. Works best for me.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 24, 2016)

You have way too many exercises in each. Focus on more volume and better quality of work with more intensity and possibly frequency while cutting back on the number of lifts each day. 

Also your workout order seems bad. Why would you do reverse curls, cable tricep extension, pull downs, wtc BEFORE doing OHP?


----------



## HeavyObjects (Oct 24, 2016)

I really like all the exercises so what ones do I cut? I gotta do it all in a day so thought I needed to pack them in to work each muscle best I can. The order is because I do chest, triceps, biceps, back, before getting to the shoulders (OHP) wouldn't that be right?


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 24, 2016)

I think everyone has to find what works best for them...how their body responds the best. I tried split routines for about a year, then changed to what I do now and really started to grow more. When I WAS doing a split routine, I tried to stick to compound exercises to get the most bang for my buck. For me....if I spend much more than 1-1.5 hours lifting intensely, I get wore out and my form starts to suffer and I am more prone to injuries. By doing chest or back or legs only on a day, I can fit in 4-5 exercises with 3-4 sets and stay focused and dialed in.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 24, 2016)

HeavyObjects said:


> I really like all the exercises so what ones do I cut? I gotta do it all in a day so thought I needed to pack them in to work each muscle best I can. The order is because I do chest, triceps, biceps, back, before getting to the shoulders (OHP) wouldn't that be right?



Let's start off with some stats, goals, past and current training  history, any steroid use, etc.


----------



## HeavyObjects (Oct 24, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Let's start off with some stats, goals, past and current training  history, any steroid use, etc.



150 pounds 5ft 8. Age 18. Goal is to look like zyzz fking love his body. Bench: 185 no never steroid use. Been training 5 months and have seen some good decent gains for sure.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 24, 2016)

Look like zyzz. Lol what the fukkkkk. Would u blow him too if he was still alive?


----------



## HeavyObjects (Oct 24, 2016)

It's just my goal he inspired a lot of people. Don't say you wouldn't want a body like him either. I just need help on fixing my workout routine. I thought about it and would for example having a lighter chest workout for workout A and having a more intense bicep workout be better? So workout B would have a less intense bicep workout and more intense chest. And vise visa for to lesson the workload on each day? Idk


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 24, 2016)

I can honestly say that I would not want to look like him. 

Anyway. 

I think the training is a little much but your diet is a much larger issue.


----------



## HeavyObjects (Oct 24, 2016)

Diets fine I get Macros of
Protein: 120g (.8 x weight)
Carbs: 250-300g (2x weight) 
Fat: 60g (.45 x weight) 

And uses tdee calculator to find my calories. That's why my workout routine is the only issue.


----------



## Lilo (Oct 24, 2016)

HeavyObjects said:


> That's why my workout routine is the only issue.



Obviously! Good luck man, don't listen to the haters, hope you achieve your goal of looking like Zyzz.


----------



## HeavyObjects (Oct 24, 2016)

What exercises do I remove? Like almost all of them are compound so I'm so clueless.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 24, 2016)

What does your volume look like?


----------



## HeavyObjects (Oct 24, 2016)

Joliver said:


> What does your volume look like?



Usually do 3 sets on each. And drop sets for bench.


----------



## DF (Oct 24, 2016)

HeavyObjects said:


> Usually do 3 sets on each. And drop sets for bench.



How about reps?


----------



## HeavyObjects (Oct 24, 2016)

DF said:


> How about reps?



For bench 6-8 reps and others I aim for 8-12


----------



## snake (Oct 24, 2016)

Well son, I can only tell you what the others hit on. That's a recipe for injury sooner or later. Please cut it down to hitting a body part to twice a week; I would prefer once a week but I don't have a chance to try and get you to do that so I'll take twice.

Also like Doc questioned, the order of exercises is off. Do your multi-jointed exercises first then move to the single jointed exercises. Just an example: Lower cable rows and lat pull downs before standing curls. 

Any chance you could show us your leg routine? 

Don't think just because you're seeing gains, you're doing things right. At your age, body weight and experience you should be able to get a pump by just looking through a Muscle & Fitness magazine.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 24, 2016)

HeavyObjects said:


> Diets fine I get Macros of
> Protein: 120g (.8 x weight)
> Carbs: 250-300g (2x weight)
> Fat: 60g (.45 x weight)
> ...



That's under 2300 calories. Your diet is not fine.


----------



## HeavyObjects (Oct 24, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> That's under 2300 calories. Your diet is not fine.



Yeah I'll go over on either carbs or fat if I need more calories hit for the day. I get usually 2800-3000.


----------



## HeavyObjects (Oct 24, 2016)

snake said:


> Well son, I can only tell you what the others hit on. That's a recipe for injury sooner or later. Please cut it down to hitting a body part to twice a week; I would prefer once a week but I don't have a chance to try and get you to do that so I'll take twice.
> 
> Also like Doc questioned, the order of exercises is off. Do your multi-jointed exercises first then move to the single jointed exercises. Just an example: Lower cable rows and lat pull downs before standing curls.
> 
> ...



Thanks I'll fix the order and what exercises would u advise moving?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 24, 2016)

HeavyObjects said:


> What exercises do I remove? Like almost all of them are compound so I'm so clueless.



I would say half or less are compound lifts.


----------



## HeavyObjects (Oct 24, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I would say half or less are compound lifts.



Like which ones do u recommend taking out? I'm honestly stressing over this shit and don't know.  The only isolation I see are dips, curls, and triceps extension.


----------



## snake (Oct 24, 2016)

HeavyObjects said:


> Like which ones do u recommend taking out? I'm honestly stressing over this shit and don't know.  The only isolation I see are dips, curls, and triceps extension.



This is just me but after any compound lifts, I only do one isolation movement with 3-4 sets. View it as a polishing off exercise.

Now where's the leg workout?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 24, 2016)

HeavyObjects said:


> Like which ones do u recommend taking out? I'm honestly stressing over this shit and don't know.  The only isolation I see are dips, curls, and triceps extension.



Dips are actually a compound lift. 

These I see as isolation:

Close grip pull downs
Db curls
Reverse Curls superset to Lying cable curl
Cable rows
Bent over DB flyes
Lateral shoulder raises
Cable tricep extension
Barbell curls

I'd focus on bench press with BB and DB, overhead press ion with BB and DB, maybe incline also, dips, and pick maybe 2-3 isolation lifts.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 24, 2016)

You can have high frequency or high volume, but not both.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 24, 2016)

Joliver said:


> You can have high frequency or high volume, but not both.



Is this the equivalent of saying DF can have a right boob or left boob but not both boobs?


----------



## Joliver (Oct 24, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Is this the equivalent of saying DF can have a right boob or left boob but not both boobs?



Doc knows how to break things down in jolanguage!!!


----------



## HeavyObjects (Oct 24, 2016)

Thought close grip pull downs were a compound. What's difference from volume and frequency?

Here's legs:

Lower:

Squat 
Leg press 
Walking lunges 
Leg extension x Leg Curl superset
Abs


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 24, 2016)

HeavyObjects said:


> Thought close grip pull downs were a compound. What's difference from volume and frequency?
> 
> Here's legs:
> 
> ...



I consider anything with a cable to be more isolation than compound. 

Frequency is how often you do a particular lift or body part and volume is the weight x reps x sets


----------



## HeavyObjects (Oct 24, 2016)

How's this look 

Upper A:

Bench
Incline db press
Cable rows
pull downs
Rear delt flies *
Curls / press down (super set) *

Upper B:

Bench
Incline barbell bench press
Bent over row
pull downs
Rear delt flies*
Barbell Curls super set w/ tri press down *

Lower:

Squat 
Romanian dead lift
Leg press
Abs


----------



## stonetag (Oct 24, 2016)

You just have to figure out (like mentioned) what works for you, kind of like how I had to figure out who the fuk zyzz was!


----------



## HeavyObjects (Oct 24, 2016)

Ok I found an awesome routine online! I just need some help on exersice substitutes. Where can I add/substitute in a bench press, what can I sub for rack chins, and where can I add/substitute a OHP. 

It's called the Layne Norton routine should show on google as first site appear since I can't post links.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 24, 2016)

HeavyObjects said:


> Ok I found an awesome routine online! I just need some help on exersice substitutes. Where can I add/substitute in a bench press, what can I sub for rack chins, and where can I add/substitute a OHP.
> 
> It's called the Layne Norton routine should show on google as first site appear since I can't post links.



Why are you subbing out exercises if the routine is so great?


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 24, 2016)

omg...I don't miss being this young and just starting out........................gives me a headache


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 25, 2016)

Gosh dammit kid I tried telling you nicely. Start stuffing your pie hole and lift heavy. Period. It's hard to **** it up at your point in the game.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 25, 2016)

Heyyyyy Jens back!!!!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 25, 2016)

HeavyObjects said:


> How's this look
> 
> Upper A:
> 
> ...



So this is your workout routine? What about shoulders? One upper day start with ohp. Add some lateral raises

And like tool said just pick a routine and go and stuff your face. You can have the best routine in the world and not grow because ur not eating enough food to pack on mass.


----------



## HeavyObjects (Oct 25, 2016)

How many seconds should each workout take me while I'm at it? 
Jk lmaooo


----------



## Milo (Oct 25, 2016)

Programs are a small fraction of it. Eating, rest, and CONSISTENCY are the big ones.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 25, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I can honestly say that I would not want to look like him.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> I think the training is a little much but your diet is a much larger issue.



The guy had an ok physique but he acted and looked like he loved a cock inside his ass and mouth 24 hours a day seven days a week. Including holidays. Such a ****ing clown


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 25, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> The guy had an ok physique but he acted and looked like he loved a cock inside his ass and mouth 24 hours a day seven days a week. Including holidays. Such a ****ing clown


He didn't have a total. 

No care.


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 25, 2016)

You got some good advice here...i'll just echo parts of it.  At your age, you just need to eat and then work a specific part of the body/muscle group and you will do just fine.  Seriously, your hormones should be set up for packing on weight.  You could be on a "crappy" routine and if your diet is on point you'll still make gains.  If you have a good routine and diet is on point you will make great gains.  If you over-train, like it sounds where you are heading, you will make great gains and then get injured.


----------



## HeavyObjects (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice I hope one day I'll be big enough to compete at a body building show.


----------

